# AITSL Negative assessment result---what next??



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear all,

Feeling extremely sad to inform that the assessment result of my wife,who is a Secondary School Teacher at a reputed school, has come negative! She was supposed to be the Primary Applicant for our Visa application process and with this development, our entire effort seems to have lost steam and direction!

She had submitted all the relevant documents certifying the 45 days teaching requirement,which is specifically asked by AITSL. Knowing that this is an area where AITSL plays its cards and rejects applications from Teachers from different countries,we had taken extra care to ensure that the same doesn't happen in our case. My wife had obtained certificates from our College Principal and University Registrar, certifying her 45 days teaching practice on papers.Every other doc was submitted in original.

Now after taking two months, AITSL has sent the result saying that although academically she is found to be fit,but professionally she is not as because the 45 days thing is not mentioned on her course syllabus!! However,it was no where mentioned that the same was required to be written on syllabus. Had it been so,then she could have got it done from her university...

I want to know whether there can be any way out of this? Although we will make an appeal to AITSL,but will that bear any fruit? Does this mean that our effort and money has gone down the drain? 

Please suggest us ways as both of us are extremely upset. I have tried to look out for options like New Zealand and Canada (location wise NZ would be more convenient considering our previous choice,Australia), but now I have become quite sceptical about them too....My occupation (Procurement/Purchase Manager) is in shortage list in case of both NZ & Canada,but in case of NZ they have mentioned a requirement of a Diploma/Degree in Supply Chain/Logistics Mgmt,which I don't have...I have an Engineering and MBA degree in place. will this suffice the requirement? How good/bad NZ/Canada is,as an alternative, considering our profiles ?

Looking forward to your replies...


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

info4sourav said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Feeling extremely sad to inform that the assessment result of my wife,who is a Secondary School Teacher at a reputed school, has come negative! She was supposed to be the Primary Applicant for our Visa application process and with this development, our entire effort seems to have lost steam and direction!
> 
> ...


I guess you should have clarity in mind as to where you want to go and why exactly. You can't just be knocking on all the doors and enter whichever door is opened. 

You can explain your situation to AITSL and re-apply for skill assessment with the required documentation. Btw, supply chain is in CSOL of Australia if I am not wrong. PI am not sure which state has it though. You can check it out.


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

kettlerope said:


> I guess you should have clarity in mind as to where you want to go and why exactly. You can't just be knocking on all the doors and enter whichever door is opened.
> 
> You can explain your situation to AITSL and re-apply for skill assessment with the required documentation. Btw, supply chain is in CSOL of Australia if I am not wrong. PI am not sure which state has it though. You can check it out.


You are absolutely right. Australia was always our priority considering many factors like its location, close relatives staying over there and the career options/plans that I could foresee. I had checked the profiles of Procurement Manager (which was in shortage list sometime back) & Supply & Dist Manager. However,it was found that both of these profiles require quite high level position and experience (like Deptt head or someone reporting to the CEO),so didn't consider that as option..

Considering NZ because of it's proximity to Aus. Canada is another place,where my profile is in shortage list (Canada is definitely at the end of the list) That's why sorting out all these and requesting suggestions from all of you....


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

As far as I know Indian teachers undergo 30 days Supervised Teaching experience its a standard in India, DIBP and AITSL are quite aware of this fact. Indian teachers by default dont qualify for immigration to Australia since the requirement is 45 days.


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

info4sourav said:


> You are absolutely right. Australia was always our priority considering many factors like its location, close relatives staying over there and the career options/plans that I could foresee. I had checked the profiles of Procurement Manager (which was in shortage list sometime back) & Supply & Dist Manager. However,it was found that both of these profiles require quite high level position and experience (like Deptt head or someone reporting to the CEO),so didn't consider that as option..
> 
> Considering NZ because of it's proximity to Aus. Canada is another place,where my profile is in shortage list (Canada is definitely at the end of the list) That's why sorting out all these and requesting suggestions from all of you....





GinjaNINJA said:


> As far as I know Indian teachers undergo 30 days Supervised Teaching experience its a standard in India, DIBP and AITSL are quite aware of this fact. Indian teachers by default dont qualify for immigration to Australia since the requirement is 45 days.


It is not a general practice.Varies from University to university or even college to college,under the same university..It all depends on the infra,education facilities,number of students and other circumstances pertaining to the respective colleges.Thus,the same is not mentioned on Syllabus..However, the ultimate authority for acknowledging anything like this,is the University Registrar or Controller of Exams.So,if he/she certifies that,can there be any space for confusion/doubt?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Actually if you look at the education country profiles which list every university and course and was obtained by extensive research and government information exchange it will inform you, DIBP and AITSL that no Indian university has 45 days teaching practice. It wasn't in her syllabus because it didn't happen


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

_shel said:


> Actually if you look at the education country profiles which list every university and course and was obtained by extensive research and government information exchange it will inform you, DIBP and AITSL that no Indian university has 45 days teaching practice. It wasn't in her syllabus because it didn't happen


You are right in saying that most of the Indian universities don't have the 45 teaching practice written on Syllabus,because as I had said that it's not a standard practice. But,it may vary on case to case basis where in the individual colleges can provide the same based on their structure of teaching and infrastructure.That happened in case of my wife & her course. For your info,the highest authority to certify the same,is the Registrar of University/Controller of Exams.So, if they certify the same based on the prevailing situation, then what can be said about that??

Lastly,how can you say that it didn't happen?? Come on.How can you say that with that confidence even without being in similar situation?? !!! I had put forward my situation to all of you to suggest ways, not to raise doubts about my statement! isn't it so?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

info4sourav said:


> You are right in saying that no Indian university has the 45 teaching practice written on Syllabus,because as I had said that it's not a standard practice. But, the individual colleges can provide the same based on their structure of teaching and infrastructure, so that happened in case of my wife & her course.
> 
> Lastly,how can you say that it didn't happen?? Come on.were you there in similar situation ?..I had put forward my situation to all of you to suggest ways, not to raise doubts about my statement!


I think even if some Indian college provide the same its not recognized in Oz. things might be different for premier institutions like IIT's.


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I think even if some Indian college provide the same its not recognized in Oz. things might be different for premier institutions like IIT's.


Hmm...might be so! but,in that case,why don't they mention in the first place that they will not accept the assessment request from any Indian Secondary School Teacher? The assessment process is supposed to be a transparent one,where each & every requirement should be mentioned clearly,so that the applicant doesn't end of wasting time,effort and money like us!

Is there any other Visa that we can look for,as an alternative? I have my bro-in-law staying in Aus,who also has also got a PR Visa.


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re-apply for assessment??*

Hi everyone,

Hope all are doing well!

As you know that my wife had got a negative assessment result from AITSL for the occupation 'Secondary School Teacher' where she was given an explanation that she would have to produce an evidence of 45 days supervised teaching by getting it written on her Syllabus (she had got it done everywhere else, including a letter from her university).

What I would like to know is whether it will make sense to reapply for assessment after getting the requisite thing written on syllabus ( as was asked by AITSL)? The university can provide a freshly printed syllabus with the requisite information...

Will the above be adequate to meet the requirement of AITSL or it be just a wastage of money again??

Pls advise...


Regards,


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Waste of time and money because it would be fraudulent and they would know it because they use university profiles and know how many days are offered for each course. Her getting it written on doesnt make it so if it is not on the university profile as offered as standard to all students.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Folks- this is a slightly different query and not to do with assessment for migration. But about qualifying for a teaching job in Australia.

I already have secured a visa grant for self and family. I am looking for career planning for my wife who has a MSc Maths and BEd from India. No full-time teaching experience. What does she need to be able to take up employment in Australia. Which are the agencies who would assess her or certify her for teaching employment.


----------

